

Ask HN: Most interesting startups you follow? - rblion

Most of the tech press I know of covers the same handful of startups and investors. I'm curious to know what interesting startups you keep up with?
======
jcr
I've really been enjoying Rescale:

<http://www.rescale.com>

What they're doing is just fascinating. It's essentially on-demand compute
power with integration of well known/used tools, including proprietary tools,
and workflow organization/management. They relieve multiple pain points for
multiple industries.

I don't qualify as a "potential customer" for them, and I know compute time is
expensive, so I was reluctant to sign up for their free demo. I contacted them
anyhow, mainly to let the know about a possible market segment for
potential/eventual expansion, and in spite of me not being a potential
customer, they still encouraged me to give their demo a try. Good People!

Since I know that free demo they gave me will cost them something, I've done
my best to return the favor by providing comprehensive feedback.

------
yolesaber
I've been talking to the fellows at Delve (<http://www.delvenews.com/>) and
they are all smart, talented folks. Their product is really cool and I've
found it to be excellent at curating content and the email digest they send
out makes for great, personalized reading.

------
timtamboy63
Interviewed with the guys at Plaid a few weeks ago. They're doing awesome
stuff, and the founders are some of the easiest guys to talk with. Definitely
worth following. <http://plaid.io>

Augur is also really neat - they're a startup based in Atlanta, GA doing
machine learning as a service (kinda). They basically grab data about your
users from all around the internet, use that with data you supply to them, and
then make that a service so you can feed in data, and get results back
personalized to each of your users. It's a little hard to explain, but the
founders are ridiculously talented. They've literally been funding the startup
by going around the country and winning hackathons. <http://augur.io/>

~~~
brackin
What is it with the "io" domain names? Seems overkill now.

~~~
jaredsohn
I imagine people often use io domains because it is hard to get a good domain
name as a .com. I don't think it is being done for reasons that could be
considered as "overkill".

~~~
brackin
Why not buy the .com too? Plaidio.com isn't taken, if a startup takes off 'io'
doesn't work well anymore. I understand the io trend but I don't think that
'money.io' is ever going to be able to afford money.com.

------
ibudiallo
What qualifies as startup? Funding ? If you have a personal project, one man
show, does it qualify ad start up?

~~~
rblion
Anything goes.

